
I'm going to be working on OpenFaaS full-time - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/full-time-openfaas/
======
brudgers
Congratulations! With all the progress on it (and peripheral projects to it),
I am surprised to learn that you weren't already full time on OpenFAAS.
Watching it grow over the last year or so has been incredibly impressive.

